# Altoid Tin Mutant Ninja II



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I have been thinking that at least part of the reason some folks are interested in the idea of an Altoid tin slingshot is that they are thinking of it as a component in emergency supplies. And in an emergency situation, the simpler the slingshot the better. So I decided to give some thought to eliminating ties at the forks and ties at the pouches. I proceeded to make a couple of more Altoid slingshots that use flat bands but no ties, neither at the forks nor at the pouch.

Let me deal with the pouch first. The idea is quite simple and was first introduced on this forum by ZDP. Essentially one just follows the same procedure frequently seen with tubes ... make a hole near the end of the band and feed the other end of the band through the hole. Here is a photo.










I have tried this before, using a hole punch to make the holes. They stood up for a while, but not nearly as long as a rubber band tie or a cuff with 1745 Chinese tubes. I hope this will last a bit longer. I used a hot nail to melt a small hole about 3/8 of an inch from the end of each band. I then fed each band through the hole in the pouch and used needle nose pliers to open the small melted hole in the band so that I could feed the other end through the hole, making a loop. The I pulled each loop tight. You can clearly see the arrangement on the left. In practice, the flap at the end of the band flips down onto the back of the pouch, as you can see on the right. That makes for a smooth attachment that is quite aerodynamic.

To avoid ties at the fork tips, I decided to go for slotted fork tips, using the "match stick" method. More about that as we progress. Even with the fork tips slotted, one could still tie bands on in the more usual way if that were desired. The slots could also be used for tubes.

On to the slingshots. I find really small slingshots somewhat difficult to hold and control really effectively ... I prefer compact slingshots, but not too compact. I have previously made my Mutant Ninja slingshot in two pieces that would fit an Altoids tin, so I thought I would make another, but with slotted forks. But I did not want to just repeat myself. I was going through my (by now huge) pile of slingshot stuff, and I came across a paint scraper ... I had previously used a paint scraper to make a stick shot. I decided to use the paint scraper as the handle for an Altoid Mutant Ninja, but cut the forks out of 1/8 inch aluminum plate. Here is the paint scraper.










And here it is after removing the blade.










And here is the back, with the embeded nut for the screw.










I just cut the handle down so that it would fit into the altoids tin; I not only cut it to length, but I also made it a bit thinner. Then I cut out a set of forks from 1/8 inch aluminum plate using the version of my Mutant Ninja scaled for the Altoid tin. Here are the parts for my Altoid Mutant Ninja II.










Here it is assembled, front and back.



















The photos above illustrate the attachment of the bands to the forks. The whole thing fits easily into an Altoids tin once it is taken apart.










I set this one up for a Bands Same Side configuration, and here it is at draw.










I was quite pleased with the way Altoid Mutant Ninja II turned out. It is a lot more comfortable to my hands than the really small shooters.

Sooo, there you have it ... no ties at forks or pouch, it is a reasonable size, but it disassembles to fit into an Altoids tin. Now, on to the next one ....

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I like it.

Have you considered using a threaded insert instead of the hex nut ?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

These look like they would work just fine. The paint scraper handle came with the hex nut embedded in the handle, so I just went with that. On the next one I made (Altoid OTF) I did use a hex nut because that is what I had on hand. A threaded insert would make it a bit neater, assuming the handle would be thick enough to take it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Charles, you're pretty cool for an old guy.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I love the Outside the Box thinking to get it inside the Altoid box. Charles, your use of materials has opened my eyes to a whole new world. EVERYTHING I see goes through an examination of its use for building a slingshot. Thank you, sir! 
that is just SLICK!


----------



## borybosell (May 18, 2012)

Charles said:


> I have been thinking that at least part of the reason some folks are interested in the idea of an Altoid tin slingshot is that they are thinking of it as a component in emergency supplies. And in an emergency situation, the simpler the slingshot the better. So I decided to give some thought to eliminating ties at the forks and ties at the pouches. I proceeded to make a couple of more Altoid slingshots that use flat bands but no ties, neither at the forks nor at the pouch.
> 
> Let me deal with the pouch first. The idea is quite simple and was first introduced on this forum by ZDP. Essentially one just follows the same procedure frequently seen with tubes ... make a hole near the end of the band and feed the other end of the band through the hole. Here is a photo.
> 
> ...


I have read your information and i have also seen your pictures. I really like it very much. I have never seen these kind of toy before. After looking i have decided to i want to buy these kind of toy for my brother but i am confused. So would you tell me it's net price and how can buy it?


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Charles, that is just to cool! I love your modular Altoid tin designs.

I would look around for a knurled thumbscrew, and then call it Perfect!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

borybosell said:


> I have read your information and i have also seen your pictures. I really like it very much. I have never seen these kind of toy before. After looking i have decided to i want to buy these kind of toy for my brother but i am confused. So would you tell me it's net price and how can buy it?


Thank you for your very kind comments. I do not make slingshots on a commercial basis. So I am sorry to say that this is not for sale. However, it is very easy to make, and can be done with hand tools. I believe there is enough information in my description and in the photos to allow you to successfully construct one, and I would encourage you to do so. And it will mean a lot more to your brother if you have made it yourself. If you have any questions about how to make one, I will be more than happy to help.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

hello Mr. Charles

Thank you so much, I really like.








....... Alf


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

That is a awesome idea Charles. Well executed!

-f00bs


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Charles, you're pretty cool for an old guy.


no doubt!


----------



## borybosell (May 18, 2012)

Charles said:


> I have read your information and i have also seen your pictures. I really like it very much. I have never seen these kind of toy before. After looking i have decided to i want to buy these kind of toy for my brother but i am confused. So would you tell me it's net price and how can buy it?


Thank you for your very kind comments. I do not make slingshots on a commercial basis. So I am sorry to say that this is not for sale. However, it is very easy to make, and can be done with hand tools. I believe there is enough information in my description and in the photos to allow you to successfully construct one, and I would encourage you to do so. And it will mean a lot more to your brother if you have made it yourself. If you have any questions about how to make one, I will be more than happy to help.

Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote]
I also Thanks for your kind information and replay. I know it is very easy to make but I have no any knowledge of its how to create? So can you help me?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

borybosell said:


> I have read your information and i have also seen your pictures. I really like it very much. I have never seen these kind of toy before. After looking i have decided to i want to buy these kind of toy for my brother but i am confused. So would you tell me it's net price and how can buy it?


Thank you for your very kind comments. I do not make slingshots on a commercial basis. So I am sorry to say that this is not for sale. However, it is very easy to make, and can be done with hand tools. I believe there is enough information in my description and in the photos to allow you to successfully construct one, and I would encourage you to do so. And it will mean a lot more to your brother if you have made it yourself. If you have any questions about how to make one, I will be more than happy to help.

Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote]
I also Thanks for your kind information and replay. I know it is very easy to make but I have no any knowledge of its how to create? So can you help me?
[/quote]

I will be happy to answer any specific questions you have. I have no idea what tools you have, nor what your experience is, so it is impossible for me to know where to start without specific questions from you. The design for the fork is here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15556-altoid-box-mutant-ninja/

I have made the fork from aluminum ... check local metal supply houses ... you do not need much. Or check second hand stores for an old aluminum pressure cooker. Aluminum cuts with standard wood working tools.

You can make the handle from a paint scraper, as described in this thread. Or you can make the handle from wood, as described in the thread below:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16200-altoid-tin-otf/

If you were closer, you could just come over to my house and we could talk about it. But at this point, I am not sure what else to tell you.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## borybosell (May 18, 2012)

Charles said:


> I have read your information and i have also seen your pictures. I really like it very much. I have never seen these kind of toy before. After looking i have decided to i want to buy these kind of toy for my brother but i am confused. So would you tell me it's net price and how can buy it?


Thank you for your very kind comments. I do not make slingshots on a commercial basis. So I am sorry to say that this is not for sale. However, it is very easy to make, and can be done with hand tools. I believe there is enough information in my description and in the photos to allow you to successfully construct one, and I would encourage you to do so. And it will mean a lot more to your brother if you have made it yourself. If you have any questions about how to make one, I will be more than happy to help.

Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote]
I also Thanks for your kind information and replay. I know it is very easy to make but I have no any knowledge of its how to create? So can you help me?
[/quote]

I will be happy to answer any specific questions you have. I have no idea what tools you have, nor what your experience is, so it is impossible for me to know where to start without specific questions from you. The design for the fork is here:

http://slingshotforu...x-mutant-ninja/

I have made the fork from aluminum ... check local metal supply houses ... you do not need much. Or check second hand stores for an old aluminum pressure cooker. Aluminum cuts with standard wood working tools.

You can make the handle from a paint scraper, as described in this thread. Or you can make the handle from wood, as described in the thread below:

http://slingshotforu...altoid-tin-otf/

If you were closer, you could just come over to my house and we could talk about it. But at this point, I am not sure what else to tell you.

Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote]
Once again, Thanks for your kind information and replay. I have read your information and after reading your most important information, So I am very happy. I have decided to I will try to make it.


----------



## borybosell (May 18, 2012)

Charles said:


> I have read your information and i have also seen your pictures. I really like it very much. I have never seen these kind of toy before. After looking i have decided to i want to buy these kind of toy for my brother but i am confused. So would you tell me it's net price and how can buy it?


Thank you for your very kind comments. I do not make slingshots on a commercial basis. So I am sorry to say that this is not for sale. However, it is very easy to make, and can be done with hand tools. I believe there is enough information in my description and in the photos to allow you to successfully construct one, and I would encourage you to do so. And it will mean a lot more to your brother if you have made it yourself. If you have any questions about how to make one, I will be more than happy to help.

Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote]
I also Thanks for your kind information and replay. I know it is very easy to make but I have no any knowledge of its how to create? So can you help me?
[/quote]

I will be happy to answer any specific questions you have. I have no idea what tools you have, nor what your experience is, so it is impossible for me to know where to start without specific questions from you. The design for the fork is here:

http://slingshotforu...x-mutant-ninja/

I have made the fork from aluminum ... check local metal supply houses ... you do not need much. Or check second hand stores for an old aluminum pressure cooker. Aluminum cuts with standard wood working tools.

You can make the handle from a paint scraper, as described in this thread. Or you can make the handle from wood, as described in the thread below:

http://slingshotforu...altoid-tin-otf/

If you were closer, you could just come over to my house and we could talk about it. But at this point, I am not sure what else to tell you.

Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote]
Once again, Thanks for your kind information and replay. I have read your information and after reading your most important information, So I am very happy. I have decided to I will try to make it.


----------

